# Driving Tips



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

I can not drive for crap... Its my swing for sure. It seems i have a habit of chopping at the ball and it pisses me off. My cousin says I do not get my right elbow out far enough on the back swing (I am RH). I had been working on getting my hips to go first on the downswing then hands then arms. Its just to uncomfortable to swing this way if I dont go back far enough. When I try not to go back as far and take an easy swing it travels no where. When I use any iron I basically let the club do all the work so my swing doesnt interfer. When I hit my hybrids its almost the same result as the driver in regards to not getting the maximum distance for them roughly 200 yds from the 3 hybrid 21 degree no loft whatsoever.

I have choked up on the club, moved back and forth in my stance, tried different grips its frustration!

I had a 400cc Ram Gforce driver it seemed to line up awkward like its offset but wasnt 10.5 degree regular shaft. I have the taylormade 360ti 10.5 degree regular shaft... When I do go for it full tilt it goes far but slices so when i try not to go full tilt slow the swing down or not go back as so far on the swing I dont get the results I desire. Its not straight and there is no distance...

Suggestions.... Can it be that I am not using the right shaft?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

It sounds like you are trying to generate more power by using your hips more.

What you have to be careful with is that you do not get your hips through and leave your arms too far behind as you will never get the club head square.

Work on making sure that your arms travel down your body on your down swing. Its not just about brute force, tempo is a big key here for distance and accuracy.

Keep the ball on your front foot, front foot turned out 20 degrees or so, back foot turned out 10 degrees, make sure you have a slight tilt on your spine (tilt backwards slightly, not a lot dont over do it), check your grip is correct, then take the club back.

Keep an eye on your swing, you can have everything correct but have a poor swing path and blaze the ball everywhere.


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

Going on what you have written you are throwing you hands out causing big cuts. You said that on the down swing you move your legs first then your hands and finally you arms this will cause you to move the club outside the line and hit down on the ball, common result is a big slice. What you should try is one not hitting the ball full swing. Slow it down and get into tempo, secondly dont release your hands early, hold of on them until late in the swing then let it rip at the bottom of the arc. Its a matter of miliseconds in this game.


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

Also people have been saying that my left shoulder is too open at address, my legs are not bent enough so on my back swing my right leg locks back, also I can not for the life of me get my hips to go first and developing my lag... with that said I have tried to shift my weight to the rear so on my downswing I get more of my body through it... I am all shoulders and arms swinger for now though where I know I wont get the most out of my swing... I think its something that I will eventually develop hopefully.


----------

